# Do distances hinder the search for a life partner?



## [email protected]

Hello, with all due respect to the group members Thank you, I am very happy that I am among good people My only question is can a serious love relationship succeed despite the distances? And create a culture Like an Arab young man with a good academic level who loves American culture and is not strict Can he get a life partner?

Thank you very much and I hope God bless you


----------



## LisaDiane

[email protected] said:


> Hello, with all due respect to the group members Thank you, I am very happy that I am among good people My only question is can a serious love relationship succeed despite the distances? And create a culture Like an Arab young man with a good academic level who loves American culture and is not strict Can he get a life partner?
> 
> Thank you very much and I hope God bless you


I think it depends on what you want in a life partner and a relationship.

Are you talking about staying long distance forever? Or are you talking about meeting an American woman to then move to America and be together?


----------



## [email protected]

LisaDiane said:


> I think it depends on what you want in a life partner and a relationship.
> 
> Are you talking about staying long distance forever? Or are you talking about meeting an American woman to then move to America and be together?


Thank you for your reply I mean a lifelong marriage, meaning a serious relationship Away from traveling to America because I had previously visited America for tourism two years ago And I also have a good stable job


----------



## Rob_1

I'm nor quite sure what you meant. Do you mean marrying with an American woman, and taking her to live in your country, but living with your more liberal ideas? if that's the case, I need to remind you that it is one thing to like and admire western culture, another thing is when marriage and children come, that will test your perceptions as gained during your upbringing, and the perceptions of a free society where women have equal input into the marriage, children, and economics. All these under the social mores of your culture.

Now, if you meant, settling down to live in the US, then it's up to you and whoever you find to partner with to live as you both decide. it's supposed to be more or less a partnership.


----------



## Enigma32

One of my friends is an American woman who married an Indian guy who was basically new to the USA. They've been married for years now and doing well from what I can see. I also know several American men who married foreign ladies and seem happy as well. Anything can happen.


----------



## D0nnivain

LDRs are hard & come with a number of challenges. To add vast cultural differences to that mix makes that an uphill battle. 

Living in an Arab country & idealizing an American woman is not going to be easy for her. You can't expect the western values you like to easily accepted by your countrymen. Just because you may not be strict doesn't mean the laws of your land won't confine her. It's unrealistic to expect a woman used to Western ways & freedoms to abandon that for long distance love. 

If you really want something more Western, you will need to relocate. IMO it is unrealistic for you to expect to lure her to you.


----------

